# openntpd: sendto permission denied



## Bateleur (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

I just installed and configured openntpd and the daemon is complaining:

```
ntpd[1040]: sendto permission denied
```

Note that my system time has been updated correctly for Summer time and I did not configure openntpd to listen to port 123. My /usr/local/etc/ntpd.conf file looks like this:

```
# sample ntpd configuration file, see ntpd.conf(5)

# Addresses to listen on (ntpd does not listen by default)
#listen on *

# sync to a single server
#server ntp.example.org

# use a random selection of NTP Pool Time Servers
# see http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers
#servers pool.ntp.org
server 0.ca.pool.ntp.org
server 1.ca.pool.ntp.org
server 2.ca.pool.ntp.org
server 3.ca.pool.ntp.org
```


Is there a permission I need to set or changes I need to make to my config file?

Thanks!


----------



## Alt (Mar 17, 2010)

Check firewall usually its firewall's rules.


----------



## Bateleur (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi!

Ok, it would seem the firewall is causing the error. What port (UDP vs TCP) and port number does OpenNTPD use? 

Cheers!


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 18, 2010)

123.


```
[od@meh ~]$ more /etc/services | grep ntp
nntp		119/tcp	   usenet	#Network News Transfer Protocol
nntp		119/udp	   usenet	#Network News Transfer Protocol
[B]ntp		123/tcp	   #Network Time Protocol
ntp		123/udp	   #Network Time Protocol[/B]
nntps		563/tcp	   snntp	#nntp protocol over TLS/SSL
nntps		563/udp	   snntp	#nntp protocol over TLS/SSL
sntp-heartbeat	580/tcp
sntp-heartbeat	580/udp
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

Only udp/123 is in actual use for ntp.


----------



## Bateleur (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks to all!

There was a typo in my firewall rule file at the line enabling udp 123. I fixed it and things work now.


----------

